# meadowmount



## myviolin8mysox

Hey, I wanted to know if anyone plans on going to Meadowmount this year or has previously attended meadowmount. What did you audition with to get in? What was it like there? Did you get a lot out of it? Who were your teachers? etc... lol
Thanks so much !


----------

